# My cockatiels don't like each other



## Lara (Sep 2, 2013)

I have Daisy, a 6 mth old Cinnamon- parent raised. I've had her for 3 months, it took forever to tame her, but she's great now! My newly adopted baby, Fabio, is a male and super clumsy- 14 weeks old. The two have no interest in each other at all except to bite and scream if the other gets too close. They are in separate cages, but I bring them out for playtime together.
Think this may change over time?earl::cinnamon:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

How long have they been together for? They may still be adjusting


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2013)

They've only been together for a week and a half. Mostly they ignore each other. My baby boy Fabio will just step all over Daisy to get where he wants to go- and she doesn't like it. earl:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

They're still fresh to each other. They just need to adjust. It took mine almost 3 weeks to accept each other. I mean, they don't preen or anything, but they'll play with toys together and talk and flock call


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2013)

*Thank you!*

That's encouraging!!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't worry about it.  If they're fine together but just don't like the other getting too close, then they will still provide company to each other. In time, they may bond -- or they may not. Most of mine don't particularly like each other, but they coexist fine.


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2013)

*How funny!*

Most of yours don't like each other very much? Too funny. And yes, you're right, mine do tolerate each other. Ha!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Well there's only two that actively DISlike each other -- Moon and Gypsy. But Moon is a jerk to everyone but Freya and Juju.

The others all hang out near each other but don't cross the "personal space" line. They have a flock bond and that's it. Astrid loves Bandit but so far it's unrequited. Bandit doesn't like anyone getting too close to him.


----------

